# Watson W8681-Pro Professional WI-FI



## lsalvador (26 Mar 2014 às 14:27)

The W-8681-PRO is a professional wireless weather station with colour LCD display, robust sensors and wi-fi, and requires no connecting cable between the LCD monitor and the remote weather sensors.

 The range depends upon local obstructions but the150m range will satisfy most requirements. The time and date are locked to the German DCF longwave atomic standard signal (can be received from UK) so the time is always correct. This weather station offers amazing value and comes with everything you need to set it up in the garden.

 All hardware is included and the only items you need to supply are a short mast to attach the supplied stub mast and sensor assembly, and 2xAAA cells for the indoor sensor.
The TFT colour LCD has 8 keys for easy operation and allows comprehensive adjustment and correction for your location. It can also display historic data and within the menu you can select imperial or metric values. It also features an alarm that can be triggered by data sensors in extreme weather conditions. You can even upload weather data to the internet automatically via Wi-Fi, or by transferring it to an MicroSD card.

Features:
Time display, including Hour, Minutes, Date
Indoor air humidity/temperature measure and display
Outdoor air humidity/temperature receiving and display
Wind speed and wind direction display
Wind chill and Dew point temperature display
Rainfall data in hour, day, week, month and total since last reset
Barometric pressure display
Upload weather data to internet automatically
Lux Meter (solar power index)
High Visibility Colour LCD Display
MicroSD Memory Card Slot
Wi-Fi Connection
Indoor Data

Indoor Temperature Range: -10°C -- 60°C (14°Fto + 140°F) (show --- if outside range)
Resolution: 0.1°C
Measuring Range Rel. Humidity: 1%~99%
Resolution: 1%
Measuring Range Air Pressure:300-1100hPa (8.85 - 32.5inHg)
Accuracy: +/-3hpa under 700-1100hPa
Resolution: 0.1hPa (0.01inHg)
Alarm Duration: 120 secs




Power Requirements
Base Station: AC Mains Adaptor (included)
Indoor Sensor: 2xAAA Alkaline Batteries (not included)
Remote Sensor: 3xAA rechargeable batteries (included)


Outdoor Data



Transmission Distance In Field: 100m (330ft)
Frequency: 868MHz
Temperature Range: -30°C -- 65°C (-22°F to +149°F)
Accuracy:  +/- 1°C
Resolution: 0.1°C
Measuring Range Rel. Humidity: 1%~99%
Accuracy: +/- 5%
Rain Volume Display:0 - 9999m (show --- if outside range)
Accuracy: +/- 10%
Resolution: 0.3mm (if rain volume <1000mm)
1mm (if rain volume > 1000mm)
Wind Speed Accuracy: 0.50m/s (0~100mph) (show --- if outside range)
+/- 1m/s (wind speed < 5m/s)
+/- 10% (wind speed > 5m/s)
Light: 0-400k Lux
Accuracy: +/- 15%
Measuring Interval Outdoor Sensor: 16 secs
Measuring Interval Indoor Sensor: 64 secs

Até wireless já trás


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Mar 2014 às 14:38)

Ja tinha andado a ver esta estação. Achei-a fenomenal mas o preço dela nao compensa em relação a original (a da watson é um clone). Vinda do US custa mais ou menos 100 euros. Esta watson vinda de UK custa mais de 200 euros


----------



## lsalvador (26 Mar 2014 às 14:42)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Ja tinha andado a ver esta estação. Achei-a fenomenal mas o preço dela nao compensa em relação a original (a da watson é um clone). Vinda do US custa mais ou menos 100 euros. Esta watson vinda de UK custa mais de 200 euros



Via  199£ :S + portes.


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Mar 2014 às 14:44)

Então é fazer-lhe as contas......


----------



## lsalvador (26 Mar 2014 às 14:52)

Sabes o nome do modelo original ?

Obrigado.


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Mar 2014 às 15:00)

O modelo original é Ambient Weather WS-1000-WIFI OBSERVER Solar Powered Wireless WiFi Weather. Quando comecei a ver esta estação custava pouco mais que 100 euros. Agora ja custa 180..... Ja vi videos dela e achei simplesmente espetacular pois faz graficos e tudo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DA1uzROM9w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G0jPDOp4kU


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2014 às 15:05)

Parece que a Watson deixou a Fine Offset, a menos que a Fine Offset finalmente tenha evoluído. Parece bem decente!
Mas ao que parece sim, é da Ambient.


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Mar 2014 às 15:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece que a Watson deixou a Fine Offset, a menos que a Fine Offset finalmente tenha evoluído. Parece bem decente!
> Mas ao que parece sim, é da Ambient.



Bem decente???? Eu acho muita boa mesmo. So o ligar da consola parece o arranque de um pc. Não é qualquer coisa que se meta pilhas e o visor liga-se automaticamente. Esta estação deve ter muita informação para dar


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Mar 2014 às 20:03)

Pelos specs parece-me uma fine offset, apenas com evolução da consola...
O desenho exterior da estação podia ter melhor aspecto.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2014 às 20:06)

filipe cunha disse:


> Pelos specs parece-me uma fine offset, apenas com evolução da consola...
> O desenho exterior da estação podia ter melhor aspecto.



http://www.foshk.com/Weather_Professional/HP1000.htm

Realmente é uma FO, sim!


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Mar 2014 às 20:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.foshk.com/Weather_Professional/HP1000.htm
> 
> Realmente é uma FO, sim!



Bem me pareceu, agora vendo o teu link, não há duvidas....
Gosto da consola, da agora protecção aos sensores, o RS não me convence assim como o desenho do conjunto exterior


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Mar 2014 às 20:49)

filipe cunha disse:


> Pelos specs parece-me uma fine offset, apenas com evolução da consola...
> O desenho exterior da estação podia ter melhor aspecto.


Isso é verdade.....É tosca parace que é de brincar


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jul 2014 às 17:43)

boas 
Comprei ontem um watson w8681 Pro, ando a testar a estação.
Os valores obtidos com a w8681-solar e com esta nova são muito semelhantes.
O problema que encontrei até agora foi não estar a conseguir ligar a consola a internet.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos:


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Jul 2014 às 19:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> boas
> Comprei ontem um watson w8681 Pro, ando a testar a estação.
> Os valores obtidos com a w8681-solar e com esta nova são muito semelhantes.
> O problema que encontrei até agora foi não estar a conseguir ligar a consola a internet.
> Deixo aqui algumas fotos:



Vendo assim ao vivo até tem bom aspecto


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jul 2014 às 13:03)

Boas!
Por aqui alguém que tenha este modelo de estação que me possa dar algumas informações acerca da ligação a internet ..??
Estou mesmo a ver que vou ter que trocar o equipamento , pois não liga a minha rede wi-fi !
Obrigado


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jul 2014 às 13:40)

Boas.  Mas vês o sid da tua rede


----------



## fablept (25 Jul 2014 às 17:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> Por aqui alguém que tenha este modelo de estação que me possa dar algumas informações acerca da ligação a internet ..??
> Estou mesmo a ver que vou ter que trocar o equipamento , pois não liga a minha rede wi-fi !
> Obrigado



Verifica se a tua autenticação wireless (WPA2 TKIP, AES, etc) é compatível com essa estação. Experimenta primeiro a ligar sem qualquer tipo de autenticação e depois adiciona a autenticação.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jul 2014 às 18:58)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas.  Mas vês o sid da tua rede



boas!
Eu consigo encontrar a minha rede na procura, mas após colocar a password continua a indicar que não está conectada!

A minha rede é a Zon-0210 (logo a primeira com o sinal todo):


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jul 2014 às 19:02)

fablept disse:


> Verifica se a tua autenticação wireless (WPA2 TKIP, AES, etc) é compatível com essa estação. Experimenta primeiro a ligar sem qualquer tipo de autenticação e depois adiciona a autenticação.



boas!
Como podes ver na foto a minha autenticação é : WPA/WPA2 
Podes explicar como faço para retirar a autenticação da rede?


----------



## CptRena (25 Jul 2014 às 19:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> boas!
> Como podes ver na foto a minha autenticação é : WPA/WPA2
> Podes explicar como faço para retirar a autenticação da rede?



Para desligar a autenticação tens que ir à página do router e desactivar. Mas não é nada aconselhável. É uma falha grave de segurança. Para ter a melhor segurança, e haver compatibilidade, normalmente os routers que são vendidos/instalados actualmente, vem por default com autenticação WPA/WPA2, sendo a segunda (WPA2) mais segura que  que a primeira (WPA). Mas ambas melhores que qualquer outra autenticação (WEP, nenhuma).

No manual da estação não refere os métodos de autenticação suportados? Eu tentei pesquisar rapidamente na internet, mas não consegui encontrar o manual específico dessas estações.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jul 2014 às 19:41)

Estou a ver neste pdf: http://site.ambientweatherstore.com/Manuals/ws1000wifi.pdf


----------



## CptRena (25 Jul 2014 às 22:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estou a ver neste pdf: http://site.ambientweatherstore.com/Manuals/ws1000wifi.pdf



Pois, nesse pdf/manual não especifica, de facto, quais os métodos de autenticação suportados. 

Estará a colocar os caracteres da password correctamente na consola? Incluíndo verificação de maiúsculas e minúsculas? Já desligou e voltou a ligar? (perguntas típicas de atendimento em call center, com folhinha de algoritmo de respostas pré-preparadas)


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2014 às 18:53)

CptRena disse:


> Pois, nesse pdf/manual não especifica, de facto, quais os métodos de autenticação suportados.
> 
> Estará a colocar os caracteres da password correctamente na consola? Incluíndo verificação de maiúsculas e minúsculas? Já desligou e voltou a ligar? (perguntas típicas de atendimento em call center, com folhinha de algoritmo de respostas pré-preparadas)



Já voltei a tentar várias vezes e continua a não conseguir conectar-se a rede!
Mandei um email para a astro rádio loja onde a comprei , e eles vão falar com o fabricante (watson) a ver se resolvem o problema ! Vou esperar..


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jul 2014 às 19:03)

Boas qual é o router que tens?

-------------------------

Já vi que tens um router da Zon, faz o seguinte, vê qual a norma do wireless que estas a usar? Com um router antigo tinha o mesmo problema, via a rede mas depois não conseguia estabelecer ligação, isto com um Galaxy S.

Muda a norma do wireless, para uma "mais fraca" para baixar a velocidade de ligação, no resto não mexas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2014 às 19:29)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas qual é o router que tens?
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> ...



Boas !
Sabes me dizer como faço  para mudar a norma ?


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jul 2014 às 19:32)

Boas, vais ao router, que neste caso deve ser em 192.168.1.1, vais as configurações do wireless e tens la a norma, altera e vai testando.

Mais informação

http://pplware.sapo.pt/truques-dicas/analise-my-hub-o-router-da-zon/5/


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2014 às 19:50)

lsalvador disse:


> Boas, vais ao router, que neste caso deve ser em 192.168.1.1, vais as configurações do wireless e tens la a norma, altera e vai testando.
> 
> Mais informação
> 
> http://pplware.sapo.pt/truques-dicas/analise-my-hub-o-router-da-zon/5/



Obrigado 
Vou  ver as configurações então !


----------



## fablept (26 Jul 2014 às 22:06)

Falei na autenticação, pois o meu router ZON por defeito veio com WPA2 AES+TKIP, e tinha um router que não suportava AES, simplesmente não ligava.

Para desactivar a autenticação wireless.
192.168.1.1

Na página principal clica onde diz "_Rede Sem Fios Segura "o nome da tua rede" Wireless N_"

Em *segurança*
_Médodo de Autenticação_, selecciona _Nenhum_
*Ok*. *Aplicar*.

Nesse mesmo menu, podes mudar o modo _Modo 802.11_, como o user @lsalvador disse.

Mas depois dos testes volta a meter a autenticação, que o que não falta são pessoas à caça de net gratuita


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Ago 2014 às 23:11)

Boas
Pelos vistos a minha consola tinha algum problema em não conseguir ligar-se a internet .. Falei com o vendedor da astroradio e ele mandou-me uma consola nova , agora funciona perfeitamente !
Capta sinal do router a uma grande distância , testei a cerca de 100m.
O RS que traz não deve ser muito bom , talvez faça um mini-rs com pratos plastico ...
Obrigado


----------



## actioman (18 Dez 2014 às 18:45)

João tudo bem!? 

E que é feito desta estação a "Watson w8681 pro"? Funciona bem? Quais os contras que possas entretanto teres encontrado? Sempre lhe tiveste de fazer um RS?
Não a tens ligada à net pois não?

Abraço!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Dez 2014 às 19:35)

Boas!
Neste momento a estação está com alguns problemas nos sensores temperatura e humidade ..
Por exemplo, a humidade não sobe dos 86%
Andei a tentar encontrar sensores iguais para trocar , mas não encontro.

Tem RS feito por mim, visto que o que tem é muito fraco, quando o sol está mais intenso parece uma "estufa" a temperatura sobe muito.

Está ligada à net , no WU : http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IPORTOMA3#history/s20141208/e20141208/mdaily

Foto da estação:






Sensores:


----------



## actioman (18 Dez 2014 às 19:40)

Que pena! 
Mas já conseguiste saber a referência dos sensores?
E através da garantia não te fazem eles a troca disso?

Quanto à engenhoca do RS, muito bom! .

Estas fine-offset é uma pena não terem mais qualidade/durabilidade! De vez em quando ando tentado em comprar uma para um segundo local, mas tenho algum receio de vir igualmente a ter problemas!

Abraço!


----------

